# New pics of my silver R32 GTR with HID retro



## GTR--J (Oct 12, 2005)

The snow is gone and weather is back to normal!
















































































































My custom gauge install








New BF Goodrich KDW 255/35/18








New long block from Nissan, TD-05-16 G turbo's and a bunch of other stuff.










And I mounted a large gun on the hood for the people who cut me off!lol.









2005 TSX headlights









GTR and tsx projector side by side









GTR mounting brackets cut off and to be glued to tsx projecors









back of GTR headlight trimmed so hid ballast can connect









wire harness so I can have high beams on at the same time









Close up of diode

















Complete!










































7ft from wall,head on.
















Low beam








High beam and low beam at the same time








I want to thank Ronin9 from carracingg.com for the idea!


----------



## chicanemusic (May 13, 2006)

Thats real nice mate. And so clean.


----------



## Ronin 09 (Jan 9, 2007)

looks familar!
Xenon Hid Lights Conversion For R32 - Skylines Australia

well done!


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

wish I could do that on my R33.
Looks bright as the sun, love it.


----------



## GTR--J (Oct 12, 2005)

Ronin 09 said:


> looks familar!
> Xenon Hid Lights Conversion For R32 - Skylines Australia
> 
> well done!


Thanks Ronin 09.....I credited Skylines Australia as well but some other site came up??I don't see the edit funtion on my post just the quote funtion.These lights are truly amazing compared to the crap H3C halogens that come with the car.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

Great looking car! The photo's with the ocean in the background and your Straight Jap style 3 spoke Advans look as if they could have been taken in Japan!

Do you have the BFG's on yet? How do you like them?

Excellent looking R32!!!:squintdan


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

That looks very nice. :smokin: 

Good work with the gauges too, they look much nicer when someone's taken the time to integrate them properly IMO. Top idea using another stock gauge plate to mount the GReddy gauges, like it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice clean, 32 hid converstion spot on....whats next on the agenda?

some lowering action would look nice on the car:chuckle:


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Stunning, even with the 3-spoke alloys. Silver R32's are the best.

Love the work you've done on the headlights, and also the detailing in the engine bay:clap:


----------



## GTR--J (Oct 12, 2005)

Geordieboy said:


> Nice clean, 32 hid converstion spot on....whats next on the agenda?
> 
> some lowering action would look nice on the car:chuckle:


Ya...:chuckle: The car is begging for coil overs.The BF goodrich KDW are very good tires in the dry and rain.Tramling is non existant now,I would say reduced down to %2 from really shitty with my old Jap Dunlops.There is almost no noise from the tires,I heard mixed reviews saying the tires were noisy considering the blocky tread.You can really "feel" the road in the rain and I would highly reccomend these tires to anyone.Next on my agenda is to fabricate a couple intake pipes and route them into the bumper so the engine is not sucking in hot air all the time.


----------



## Ronin 09 (Jan 9, 2007)

i think you just missed the 's' on the end of the 'skylines' bit of skylinesaustralia 
i knew you were talking about us though 
any chance of some details on the 3 gauge install?
I have 3x52mm defis and would love to do the same as yours... looks so factory


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

lovely car mate. silver 32s are the best!  
love the gauge install, looks very good any more pics would be appreciated.


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

really clean mate

thanks for sharing


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

very nice, very good idea with the lights.

not sure about the wheels though 

not liking the three spoke on the R32. Really needs something with more spokes to give the aggressive look


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Very nice - lovely condition too and a superb job on those dials.


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

Very tidy gauge install! Got any night pics?


----------



## GTR--J (Oct 12, 2005)

It was very easy to do the gauge install and heater control relocation.


-remove the trim around the heater control and stereo
-remove heater control
-cut out the plastic that holds in the ash tray
-hold up the face of the heater control where the ash tray was and see how much needs to come off the front (you can always take more off,but you can't put it back on..lol)
-you also need to trim the the backside of the ash tray so the heater control can fit through the backside of the ash tray
-the stock wiring for the heater control will stretch far enough down so there is no need to cut wires.
-to sum up the fitting in general .....Take your time and just look at what is in the way and trim away!

-to hold the 3 gauges in place all I did was buy a $5 plastic garbage can and cut out a rectangle the same size off the boost,oil temp and voltage plastic front plate.
-cut 3 52mm holes for the gauges
-I spliced into the wires of the stock gauges for power,ignition etc.
-replace 2nd stock plate over the gauges
-bob's your uncle!



















Night shot.Unfortunately the oil pressure is green and doesn't match.My sensor just died after a month so I think I will just buy another gauge.
I would like to open the gauges and remove the plastic colour behind the dial so they are clear but I'm undecided.I can't firgure out how to open the gages....


----------



## GTR--J (Oct 12, 2005)

Old engine looked like this before I got my hands on it








My new engine from Japan








TD-05-16 G turbo's


----------

